# My horse stepped on my dog's foot.



## Poetess (6 November 2012)

Poor puppy! She got underfoot (literally) and learned a hard lesson. Her foot is scraped in two places and is now fairly swollen. I'm wondering if I should take her in to the vet tomorrow or wait and see if it heals. What are the warning signs to look out for? If she's still drinking and eating and doesn't have a fever, is it fine to just let her heal on her own? I've got plenty of antibiotic cream and bandages. 

Any advice welcome, thanks!


----------



## ladyearl (6 November 2012)

I'd say vet for sure - if it's swollen it could be broken.


----------



## Jools1234 (6 November 2012)

is she weight bearing on it?


----------



## Twinkley Lights (6 November 2012)

Vet for sure too.


----------



## Star_Chaser (6 November 2012)

vet as well... hope shes ok.


----------



## mattydog (6 November 2012)

Same thing happened to Matty dog when she was a pup. She screamed the place down. I took her to the vet and she had broken 3 toes. So yes off to the vet I'm afraid.


----------



## Poetess (6 November 2012)

mattydog, oh no! I'm sorry for your pup.   Yes, she's putting weight on it (both walking and running), but it's getting more and more swollen. I'll take her in first thing in the morning (and honestly I'll be a little surprised if nothing's broken -- huge horse hoof on dainty dog paw -- not good).


----------



## mattydog (6 November 2012)

Is she a pup or fully grown? As Matty was still a puppy she couldn't have a fixed cast so had to go beack every week to have the dressing changed. She got so used to it they didn't have to sedate her. She healed very well but her toes on that foot looked longer than the other one. Good luck tomorrow.

Oh and she never did learn not to walk behind the horses although she managed to keep her toes out of the way!!


----------



## Poetess (10 November 2012)

Forgot to update! Glad I waited overnight to take Pia to the vet as the swelling went down and he was able to more fully examine her. No breaks! Luckily the ground was completely muddy so her foot must have sunk in rather than snapped. Vet gave me some anti-inflammatories and pain meds to take home and now she's just as fine as ever. 

Lucky girl! Took her out to the barn for the first time since today, and she wouldn't stop barking at my mare. Not that I blame her, but...


----------



## Twinkley Lights (10 November 2012)

So glad she was ok bless her. Not sure she will forgive and forget by the look of things Years ago when I was at livery we had a really cheeky stable cat that jumped on the horses backs and scratched the rugs. My lad waited his time and one day as said cat was balancing on his stable door he leaned over grabbed the tail and bit not nasty but just enough to make his point No trouble after that ..... They are so funny aren't they bless


----------



## amy_b (10 November 2012)

My dog once got trampled by my horse when he was a puppy, went too close to his haylage in the field!! He didn't break anything hit from that day forward LOVED egging horses on to chase him!! :O thought he was invincible didn't he!!! Never got trampled again though!!!


----------

